# tech 2 2800



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

hello again I recently purchased a tech 2 2800 dual controller for my layout everytime I go to run the train to test the track connection the overload light comes on..I am running 1 loco now (sd70) will be 4 locos of the same max on 2 tracks...layout is approx. 30 x 10 not all double track...I afraid its not strong enough,,any thoughts

thanks...steve a.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

no that controller is plenty strong enough. i have a tech 2 railpower 2400 and have run 8 locos at once with it all on the same track.

do you have anything across the rails causing the short (overload) and what screws do you have your power leads connected to?


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

nothing on track...have leads to railjoiners.,.and silver screws on back of power unit..also i checked the wires to see if they are touching together onj any open wires(bare) and all is good so I am puzzled


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

are the leads connected to Fixed DC, Variable DC, or ACC

may be a dumb question but have to ask


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

honestly...have no idea fixed dc i beleive


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

you want to be on variable DC. with Fixed DC you will not have any control throttle wise of the locomotive. it will just take off at full blast and run a muck and you won't be able to stop it without killing the power.

Attach it to the screws on one side of the controller that says Variable DC then try it again. if it still happens try the other screws to the other throttle. it may be a problem with the power pack itself


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

ok I will try that when i get a chance thanks alot


----------

